

Show HN: My first iPhone app - Air Controller - anakin
http://www.airhoc.com/

======
anakin
Hi guys,this is my first app ever. It turns your iDevices into a wireless game
controller, mouse. There are many apps like this on the App Store already, but
the purpose I create this app is because of another project.

A year ago, I was working on my graduation project as a undergraduate major in
CS / embedded system. My project is to simulate a virtual device driver on
Linux and Windows platform to share devices (especially HID devices like
mouse, keyboard, gamepad..) between computers.

It turned out that I can create a virtual device that act as either mouse or
gamepad (full functional gamepad, not just up/down arrow on keyboard).
Therefore I decided to create an mobile app that help people to control
computers via Wi-Fi.

Unlike most other remote control apps on App Store, which only simulate
keyboard/mouse signal, and fake to be a gamepad/joystick, Air Controller is
detected on Windows as a USB game controller, which means you can connect more
than one iDevices to the same computer and the control signal is more precise
(especially in Steering Wheel mode).

I’d love to hear your feedbacks and thoughts on this app. Anyone here major in
Human-Computer Interaction, what else can I do to make this app more
interactive, more fun ?

~~~
schraeds
Cool app! I think the deeper integration with Windows will definitely appeal
to people. I'm working on launching a new company soon, Appolish, which offers
UI/UX design for apps. I would love to work with you to improve the interface
and interactions of Air Controller as a portfolio piece! Let me know if you're
interested. schraeds at gmail

~~~
anakin
Hi schraeds! email sent. :)

